# Non-refrigerated Eggs



## velochic (Sep 2, 2004)

They don't refrigerate eggs here in Germany, which is fine by me because they taste SOOOO much fresher than in the U.S.  From chicken coop to store shelf within 24 hours.  Can't get any fresher.  They also don't clean them, and I'm okay with washing the chicken poop off when I get home.  But sometimes these eggs have a spot in them when I crack them open.  Germans tell me that it's nothing, and we eat eggs daily and have never had a problem with them, but I wonder what these spots in the egg might be.  Maybe it's best I don't know, but curiosity...


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 3, 2004)

the "spot" can mean the hen had a dalliance with a rooster (ie - the egg has been fertilized)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

The spot if its a little red means its fertilized its perfectly fine to eat.Trust the germans they know what they are talking about.
I had something called mett for breakfast once, it was ground raw pork you would put it on a hard roll.Didnt like it much but wasnt worried that it was dangerous.The Germans are very concerned as to what they put in their bodies they dont do food with pesticides  or hormones and definatly dont want  any gmo foods.


----------

